# Unable to see my car in the Rider app



## stelememes (Nov 16, 2016)

RESOLVED - Greenlight hub person messed up my partner's account while trying to troubleshoot and had to resubmit everything and through the process of that got the app to work and his car to show up.


My partner had signed up recently to be a driver Uber. Everything was ready to go in the account, but when he went to pick up his first ride, he found his car wasn't show up in the rider app. Had him log on to my phone and it still didn't show up on the map.

Talked to someone at an Uber Greenlight hub and they couldn't do anything. Account was in good standing. Got a new phone to make sure it wasn't that. Been trying to get a hold of support with no luck. We will keep pestering with emails until someone responds.

Has anyone had this problem and were they able to get it resolved? If so,how?

Portland, OR


----------



## Jollyrodger (May 12, 2016)

Whenever that happens uninstall the Uber driver app and reinstall it. Also go into settings and clear out the cache.


----------



## stelememes (Nov 16, 2016)

Jollyrodger said:


> Whenever that happens uninstall the Uber driver app and reinstall it. Also go into settings and clear out the cache.


We have uninstalled/reinstalled several times with no change. I had my partner log on to a different phone and the car was still not viable in the rider app


----------



## Ares22 (Nov 13, 2016)

I've had the same problem for 2 days since I started. My Uber online time is 23 hours with only 2 trips. I've sat in the heart of Washington DC at peak hours and received no requests. I've been going back and forth with Uber in app support. I've tried EVERYTHING they suggested. Heck I've tried everything anyone on this site has suggested.

I don't ever see myself on a friends rider account. I've gone online with 4 different phones (friends and family), same story. It takes my brother-in-law 0-30 seconds to get a request from the moment he goes online. Also, my brother-in-law started two days ago and is always sitting next to me when he goes online. This is getting old fast. Uber reeeally needs to pay more attention to this issue. I'm going to follow this thread in hopes that someone has an answer.


----------



## Ares22 (Nov 13, 2016)

I wonder, maybe it has something to do with having a rider and driver account under the same email? I wonder if everyone experiencing this issue also has a rider account under the same email. Just a thought.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ares22 said:


> I wonder, maybe it has something to do with having a rider and driver account under the same email? I wonder if everyone experiencing this issue also has a rider account under the same email. Just a thought.


No... that shouldn't be an issue.

You probably are missing something, DC requires a permit or something. Chek I the DC forum.


----------



## Ares22 (Nov 13, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> No... that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> You probably are missing something, DC requires a permit or something. Chek I the DC forum.


I thought the same, that I was probably missing something. Uber support confirmed several times that everything on my account is clear and I should be able to pickup in DC, VA, and MD... I have my TNC Registration too, for airport pickups. Heck I've got two trips completed for the brief moment it was working. This is certainly an issue on Ubers side, and absolutely frustrating.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ares22 said:


> I thought the same, that I was probably missing something. Uber support confirmed several times that everything on my account is clear and I should be able to pickup in DC, VA, and MD... I have my TNC Registration too, for airport pickups. Heck I've got two trips completed for the brief moment it was working. This is certainly an issue on Ubers side, and absolutely frustrating.


Id still post in the DC forum... list every thing you have and did.

Support is often.... under/misinformed


----------



## Ares22 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'll post in DC, but this issue is not area specific... A lot of drivers, especially newer ones, from all over the map, are experiencing this problem. Uber will not take notice until it is brought to their attention. That means, until more people actually start complaining, Uber won't give it much/any importance. The problem with Uber is, they've made it extremely difficult to get in touch with Uber directly.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

Go back to Uber support center, then go online and have a staff member order a ride.


----------

